# V: über 150 Blu-Rays



## Styles85 (9. Oktober 2012)

*V: über 150 Blu-Rays*

Hallo hab mich entschlossen einen großen Teil meiner Blu-Ray Sammlung aufzlösen:

*Amarays:*
Alpha Dog - Tödliche Freundschaften
Altitude - Tödliche Höhe
Apocalypse Code
Asterix und Obelix gegen Caesar
Auftrag Rache
Australia
Babylon A.D. - Ungeschnittene Fassung
Bad Lieutenant - Cop ohne Gewissen
Battle in Seattle
Battle of Los Angeles
Bichunmoo - Special Edition
Brothers Grimm
Bulletproof - Kugelsicher
Burn After Reading - Wer verbrennt sich hier die Finger?
Ca$h
Codename: The Cleaner
Cop Out - Geladen und entsichert
Das Bildnis des Dorian Gray
Das Gesetz der Ehre
Das Gesicht der Wahrheit
Date Night - Gangster für eine Nacht (Single Edition)
Dead & Buried - Tot und begraben
Der Baader Meinhof Komplex
Der Flug des Phoenix
Der Kaufhaus Cop
Der Mongole - X Edition
Der Pakt
Der Sturm
Der Womanizer - Die Nacht der Ex-Freundinnen
Die Chaoscamper
Die Simpsons - Der Film
Dragon Wars
Duplicity - Gemeinsame Geheimsache
Ein Schatz zum Verlieben
Experiment Killing Room
Franklyn
Fringe - Erste Staffel - Erstauflage mit Holoschuber
Frozen - Etwas hat überlebt
Good Neighbours
Hangover
Horst Schlämmer - Isch kandidiere
Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Knight and Day - Extended Cut (Single Edition)
Kung Fu Hustle
Lakeview Terrace
Last Man Standing
Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an - Unrated Version
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Miami Vice
Molly Hartley - Die Tochter des Satans
Monster
Moon
Operation: Kingdom
Outlander - Special Edition
Push
Redbelt
Rescue Dawn
S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit
Shutter - Sie sehen dich - Extended Version
Skyline
Soul Men
The Code
The Marine
The Unborn Uk Import mit Schuber (deutscher Ton)
Tödliche Entscheidung - Before the devil knows you're dead
Tödlicher Anruf - Wie klingelt es wenn du stirbst
Traffic - Macht des Kartells - Special Edition
Triangle
Tucker & Dale vs Evil
Unknown Identity
Up in the Air
Wo die wilden Kerle wohnen
X-Men (Single-Edition)


*Collectors Books, Mediabooks etc:*
Die Rocky Horror Picture Show - Limited Cinedition
Poltergeist Collectors Book (US Import - deutscher Ton)
Planet Erde - Hartbox Erstauflage
The Exorzist Collectors Book (US Import - deutscher Ton)
The Green Mile Collectors Book (US Import - deutscher Ton)
Tom meets Zizou - Kein Sommermärchen (Limited Special Edition)


*Musik/Konzerte:*
Amy Winehouse - I told you I was Trouble (mit Schuber)
Beyoncé - I am ... Yours - Live at Las Vegas
Mariah Carey - The Adventures of Mimi
Pink - Funhouse Tour
Qlimax Live 2009
Qlimax Live 2010
Qlimax Live 2011
Rihanna - Good Girl gone bad - Live
Sensation White 2010 Amsterdam - Celebrate Life
Shakira - Oral Fixation Tour
Spiel mit der Angst
Spurlos - Das perfekte Verbrechen
Street Fighter - The Legend of Chun Li
Sunshine (UK Import - deutscher Ton)
Tenacious D - The Complete Master Works 2
The Beyoncé Experience Live (US Import)


*Steelbooks:*
#9
An American Werewolf in London (UK Import + deutscher Ton)
Black Rain - Special Collector's Edition
Blues Brothers
Brotherhood
Collateral
Der Adler der neunten Legion
Don't Be Afraid of the Dark
Dragon Wars
Flags of our Fathers
Forrest Gump
G.I. Joe
Green Zone (OVP)
Hulk (Reel Heroes)
I, Robot
Ironclad
Keinohrhasen
Krieg der Welten
Letters from Iwo Jima
Psycho
Resident Evil Afterlife 3D
Serenity
Skyline
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Storm Warriors
The Lost Bladesman
The Thing
Transformers - 2 Disc Special Edition
Wolfman

Faire Preisvorschläge bitte von euch !


Versand erfolgt im Luftpolsterumschlag auf eigene Gefahr ! Andere Versandart auf Wunsch möglich.

Am liebsten Verkauf, eventuell auch tausch gegen andere Blu Ray einfach mal Vorschläge machen.


----------



## Peter23 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hast du einfach alles gekauft was es gibt oder wolltest du jeden dieser Filme haben?


----------



## Styles85 (9. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich hab viele Blindkäufe gemacht und habs mit dem kaufen übertrieben... Jetzt ists einfach zuviel und ich muss mich von einigen Scheiben trennen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2012)

Sunshine - Ist doch der Sci-Fi-Film von Danny Boyle, oder ?
Wenn dem so ist (und die Info mit dem deutschen Ton stimmt), könnte ich mich evtl. dafür interessieren, da ich gerne meine DVD-Fassung davon dann verticken würde. Nicht dass die DVD mies wäre, das nicht, aber der Transfer des Films ist dort nicht ganz anstandslos. Der Film hat Probleme, ein ordentliches Schwarz zu liefern. Der Weltall sieht meist trüb-grau aus, und soweit ich informiert bin, wurde bei der Bitrate mächtig geschlampt.


----------



## Styles85 (10. Oktober 2012)

@sauerlandboy, ja das ist der Film den du meinst


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Oktober 2012)

In welchem Zustand sind denn die Steelbook Editions von Hot Fuzz und Scott Pilgrim?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2012)

Styles85 schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy, ja das ist der Film den du meinst


 Zwei weitere Fragen:
1. Sind zufällig auch deutsche Untertitel enthalten ?
2. Könnte man mit 6 Euro (inkl. Versand) einig werden ? Schließlich ist es eine Gebraucht-BR (und Export), und eine nagelneue BR würde ich bei Amazon schon für nen Zehner bekommen. Ich muss da abwegen, was für mich die attraktivere Variante wäre. 

P.S. Ich muss meine DVD definitiv ersetzen. Hab die vor ein paar Monaten gekauft und den Film erst gestern komplett angesehen (davor hab ich den Film nur zum Teil auf RTL2 erhaschen können), d.h. ich habe es zumindest versucht. Die DVD muss einen Printfehler haben (das Medium selbst ist sauber und kratzerfrei), denn bei einem Kapitel im letzten Filmdrittel bleibt diese stehen. Das hat mich gestern geärgert.

Naja, zum meinem Glück bin ich über den Grabbeltisch daran gelangt, waren also nur 3 Euro, die nun in die Fritten gegangen sind.


----------



## Styles85 (11. Oktober 2012)

@ Lukecheater - beide sind in Top Zustand
@ sauerlandboy70, deutsche Untertitel sind auch drauf ! Also 6€ inklusive ist mir eigentlich etwas zu wenig, ich hätte noch gerne 5,50€ für den Film. Versand kostet 1,45€ >>> 6,95€ inklusive ? ist doch wirklich ein fairer Preis.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Oktober 2012)

Ok, ich glaub dir mal. Ich soll selber einen Preis vorschlagen? Hmmm.... 12,50 zzgl. Versand für beide zusammen?


----------



## Styles85 (11. Oktober 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaub dir mal. Ich soll selber einen Preis vorschlagen? Hmmm.... 12,50 zzgl. Versand für beide zusammen?


 
Sorry, aber das geht garnicht, schließlich handelt es sich hier um Steelbooks, wie die aktuellen Preise dafür sind weißte ja selber 
Ich will minimum 10€ je Steel von denen, Porto in Luftpolsterumschlug 2,20€ = 22,20€ 

mfg
Andi


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Oktober 2012)

Styles85 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das geht garnicht, schließlich handelt es sich hier um Steelbooks, wie die aktuellen Preise dafür sind weißte ja selber
> Ich will minimum 10€ je Steel von denen, Porto in Luftpolsterumschlug 2,20€ = 22,20€
> 
> mfg
> Andi


 
 war mir schon klar, dass das zu niedrig ist, aber sonst hätt ich ja deine Preisvorstellung nicht rausgefunden  

Wie wärs mit 20 inklusive Porto?


----------



## Styles85 (11. Oktober 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> war mir schon klar, dass das zu niedrig ist, aber sonst hätt ich ja deine Preisvorstellung nicht rausgefunden
> 
> Wie wärs mit 20 inklusive Porto?



Sorry mein Preis ist wirklich schon absolut fair für die beiden, wir können 22€ geradeaus machen, aber mehr ist wirklich nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Oktober 2012)

Styles85 schrieb:


> Sorry mein Preis ist wirklich schon absolut fair für die beiden, wir können 22€ geradeaus machen, aber mehr ist wirklich nicht mehr drin.


 
kk, nehm ich an, ich schick dir ne PN


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2012)

Styles85 schrieb:


> @ sauerlandboy70, deutsche Untertitel sind auch drauf ! Also 6€ inklusive ist mir eigentlich etwas zu wenig, ich hätte noch gerne 5,50€ für den Film. Versand kostet 1,45€ >>> 6,95€ inklusive ? ist doch wirklich ein fairer Preis.


 Ich lass es mir mal übers WE durch den Kopf gehen. Ich meld mich dann dazu nochmal.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Oktober 2012)

Styles85 schrieb:


> ...Sorry, aber das geht garnicht..
> ...Ich will minimum...


 Wenn du ja doch konkrete Preisvorstellungen hast, solltest du sie vielleicht dazu schreiben. Spart den Leuten Zeit und Ärger. Dann hab ich vielleicht auch Interesse an einigen Filmen.


----------



## Styles85 (16. Oktober 2012)

@sauerlandboy79, hast dus dir überlegt ? 

@LousiLoiselle, konkrete Preisvorstellungen hab ich nicht wirklich, wenn jemand ein Angebot macht was für mich fair klingt, dann nimm ich das auch an. Bei manchen Filmen schau ich bei einem Angebot halt dann auch wie der Preis bei Amazon ist bzw. wie die Gebrauchtpreise dafür sind. Ich bitte um Verständniss das ich nicht bei meiner Menge an Filmen jetzt für jeden einzelnen die Preise prüfe und dahinter schreibe. Wenn jemand an einem Film Interesse halt soll er mir halt seine ungefähren Vorstellungen schreiben oder mich Fragen was ich mir dafür vorstelle, dann nenne auch ich einen Betrag, da wird man sich dann schon fair einig. Das mit Lukecheater wo ich geschrieben habe das der Preisvorschlag garnicht geht war einfach weil er auf den ersten Blick schon viel zu niedrig war was er auch selber gleich zugegeben hat 

@Lukecheater, Geld ist da > Filme sind abgeschickt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2012)

Styles85 schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy79, hast dus dir überlegt ?


 Kann dir erst heute nachmittag was dazu sagen. Hab zufällig eine ebay-Auktion in Beobachtung, bei der "Sunshine" im Mittelpunkt steht. Mal schauen wo sich das bessere Schnäppchen findet.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Oktober 2012)

So, Ware ist jetzt angekommen. Die Beschreibung "die Ware ist in Top-Zustand" kann man wirklich so gelten lassen nach erstmaliger Begutachtung. 
Die Lieferzeit ist auch sehr gut gewesen: Zahlungseingang Montag.
Also von meiner Seite aus gibts nichts zu mäkeln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Styles85

"Sunshine" hat sich für mich erledigt. Bin bei eBay an eine originalverpackte, deutsche Version für knapp 5 Euro (inkl. Versand) gekommen.
Schnäppchen ahoi !!!


----------



## Styles85 (17. Oktober 2012)

@Luke, freut mich daste zufrieden bist

@sauerlandboy, Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen, mit 5€ inklusive Versand kann ich für Sunshine nicht mithalten, da behalt ich ihn lieber


----------



## Styles85 (24. Oktober 2012)

So ich hab die Liste mal aktualisiert und übersichtlicher gemacht


----------



## MrDeephouse (28. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn Monster für ein Film? Nie gehört

Falls es *Monster AG* ist wäre ich mit *Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod *interessiert.


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Oktober 2012)

MrDeephouse schrieb:


> Was ist denn Monster für ein Film? Nie gehört


 Also ich schätze mal mit dem Film Monster ist der bekannte Film Monster gemeint   http://www.amazon.de/Monster-Blu-ra...DHHS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351437651&sr=8-1


----------

